# cowl/windshield channel rot



## 66242 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello, Just registered here and have a question, has anyone replace the upper and lower cowl in a 66? My dash front, windshield channel and lower cowl (metal under wiper arms) has rust. So it looks like fun to replace or take apart all that mess. Any advice? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would think that you would want to replace it with factory metal so you'll have to try and source everything from a parts car or salvage yard.


----------



## 66242 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have any sources for good metal? I ran across a guy who has a 64 firewall to windshield but isn't sure about fit.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would stick with a '66 or '67. Member on here Teamwoody72 had a parts car/parts for sale. http://www.gtoforum.com/f49/parting-out-nice-67-tempest-68986/


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Not an expert here, but Tamaraz's has a windshield channel for GM A Body 64-67. So, that would sound like a 64 would work. I have not used any metal from Tamaraz, so I cannot speak to the product quality either. Matt


----------



## 66242 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, I'm considering a windshield channel, inner a pillars, lower cowl from Tamraz since I bought a passenger side cowl shoulder from them and it looks good. Good used metal on the east coast is hard to find.
Thanks, Jay


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Good plan. There's a recent thread from a guy that just replaced his windshield channel. Might see where he got his and check the quality. Matt


----------

